
Google engineers praise Microsoft open-source: ‘We share the same soul’ - thebandrews
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/google-engineers-praise-microsoft-open-source-collaboration-we-share-the-same-soul/
======
johansch
I still bet they'll build weird code generation wizards with fancy UIs which
will produce what is essentially non-editable code. This is what most of their
developer customer base craves.

